# WAZE - Interactive GPS Navigation App - FREE!



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.waze.com

It's pretty cool.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

What's special about it? Other than it works on a phone?


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Its a free app and allows one less wire hanging from your dashboard:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If I used my phone as a GPS... I'd have to _add _a wire to my dashboard. :no:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What's special about it? Other than it works on a phone?


users can populate shared situational awareness....if that's something important to you.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Love Waze!!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

wallmaxx said:


> users can populate shared situational awareness....if that's something important to you.


Important? Hell yes, it's important to me.

Now, what the hell does _that _mean?


----------



## SebastianRodak (Dec 26, 2012)

I've been using Waze for quite some time now and I think it's great. Users can warn one another of traffic, construction zones, car accident locations, or even police officer locations, all in real-time. It also makes driving interesting and fun with game and social components.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

just got it for my wife. I like the real time updates. Does it also remember the way you took if different from their suggested route?


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Just starting to use this app more and more. I like the different options it give you for routes, and let's you chose based on traffic or cops.

Lyle


----------



## myetoolbox (Oct 31, 2013)

*Waze*

Surprised noone has expanded on this. The best part about waze is that it uses the GPS in users active apps to determine the speed of traffic flow for the route you're taking. And if there's a faster route, based on current user experience, it will reroute you. The ETA is also pretty darn accurate most of the time, and when traffic patterns change it will update the ETA. This is truly a company that used social to modernize standard routing software. 

This was a no brainer for google to buy.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I used it for awhile, but eventually found that it was distracting and unnecessary. If I slowed down every time there was a cop/radar alert I would never get to where I'm going.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I have found that it is the most accurate ETA of any GPS I have used. 

That kind of sucks, because I used to like to try and beat the GPS time.


----------

